# Got Zoomies?



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Post your zoomie video or photo!

Here's one of Sapphire. Enjoy.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

nice!! i have to get a pic of harold now. 
he turns into this little monster, ears back butt tucked in and does about 10 hot laps of the living room... i always freaks the gf out she just picks up her feet and lets him go!!

he never seems to get the zoomies outside though that would make it a lot less chaotic! (but also a lot less funny )


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great video, Eddie and I love that girl! She is awesome!!! I'll post up one of White Dog's zoomies vid in a little while.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice video  She was lucky to find you.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

that's cute i'll have to try and get a vid of cheza having zoomies


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

It's hard to get a video of it since it's so random...

We have tile flooring so when she turns she just slides into walls lol....


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

LoL you are gonna have to forgive my ignorance but what is "zoomies"?LoL


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Kayo45 said:


> LoL you are gonna have to figure my ignorance but what is "zoomies"?LoL


No worries. Zoomies is actually a word I got from Lauren (pitbullmamanatl). I didn't know what to call the action when my dog would sprint sporadically out of the blue without any verbal prompting. (note @1:15ish in my video) I'm bummed that I missed another 10 seconds of it when she spun around in circles like the cartoon character Tasmanian Devil.

I really want to get a clip of that crazyness. It's so funny to watch. :hammer:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Perfect song for that video, excellent! She's a beautiful dog btw, love when they get the zoomies lol


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah... i never knew what to call it, but i've got to tell ya "zoomies" is the perfect term


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't have video but I have some pics


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Great video. Beastley gets the zoomies all the time. Especially when he sees his kong.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL^^^

That's a great picture!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah that's a great mid zoom photo of Marley


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lex & his phone book zoomies - luckily Sean got his camera in time to take pics...while I'm cleaning, how thoughtful LoL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> LOL^^^
> 
> That's a great picture!





SapphirePB said:


> yeah that's a great mid zoom photo of Marley


LOL Thanks you guys  He's so funny, sometimes he throws himself on the ground after and rolls around like a goof ball 


Lex's Guardian said:


> Lex & his phone book zoomies - luckily Sean got his camera in time to take pics...while I'm cleaning, how thoughtful LoL


LMAO those are great pics


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Gracie in full zoomie mode. She zips up and down the hallway at top speed. Makes me smile each and every time. 

View attachment 8090


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

All great :roll: zoomie moments. Thanks for sharing and hope to see more.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My mom calls them Pit Bull Butt tucks. LOL~


----------



## DogsOnBoard (Nov 27, 2010)

Not a picture of zoomies, but a picture of the result of zoomies in the house.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i missed the full on "zoomie" action before it encouraged me to go in and get the camera.


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

hilarious videos, how can you not love these dogs !! always entertaining


----------

